# Puppies!!



## stick (Nov 5, 2010)

hello, well, monday night my patterdale girl had her litter  very happy with them, all strong and fat. 4 boys 4 girls and she didnt make a fuss at all. proper good mother.

the boys 





































and the girls 





































very pleased with them


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww lovely puppies hope mum and pups are well


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww they are so cute. Love them all but the black ones are extra special


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

awwww they are gourgeous


----------



## DaisytheTT (Jan 20, 2011)

Oooh they are lovely


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh :001_wub: Hope mum and pups are well!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh oh my, very precious little angels! THey will surely grow so fast so don't forget to take tons of pics of them everyday..


----------



## Dy1an (Apr 8, 2011)

congrats to mum and you! hope they're all doing well. They're very sweet.


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

Aww bless so cute

How do you put pictures up, its asks for a url for the pic, but im not sure how to find out what the url is


----------



## stick (Nov 5, 2010)

mum and pups still going strong 1 week on, they sure are growing fast, one of them is 150% heavier than he was born!

shall get more pictures maybe later. though they look the same, just bigger atm. cant wait til they are running around being little terrors


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

showing pics of pups should be banned on this site...cause i want everyone i see....lol...great pics


----------



## stick (Nov 5, 2010)

haha, i dont blame you, im the same


----------

